

Earth life 'may have come from Mars' - alan_cx
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-23872765

======
lutusp
> Life may have started on Mars before arriving on Earth, a major scientific
> conference has heard.

Umm, I and others were saying this 17 years ago:

[http://arachnoid.com/lutusp/mars.html](http://arachnoid.com/lutusp/mars.html)

So, definitely a fast-breaking story.

